# Ice cream without refined sugar?



## simplicityissanity (Nov 8, 2010)

Other than the homemade variety is anyone aware of an ice cream that doesn't contain refined sugars? Trying to significantly cut back on it, but I love ice cream!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

There's ice cream using agave and ice cream using artificial sweeteners. But both of those are pretty darned refined.

Ice cream does not work properly without the freezing properties of sugar of some kind. But homemade ice cream made with honey is lovely. As is maple syrup. But unless you have a local ice cream shop making those, you're probably stuck doing them yourself. I think there's 1 commercial brand of honey-sweetened, but honestly save the money you'd spend on that for a few weeks/months and buy an ice cream maker, because it's expensive.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

Well organic ice cream would be your best bet I think. It still has sugar but it is not as refined, not bleached, etc. My small town Walmart even has organic vanilla and chocolate ice cream, I'm sure if you live somewhere larger than the population 9,000 place I live in, you could easily find it.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

Get an ice cream maker. It's really really easy to make ice cream with honey or maple syrup or palm sugar, and tasty.


----------



## BryMama (Jan 28, 2011)

recipe for coconut ice cream. YUM!

http://paleodietlifestyle.com/paleo-coconut-vanilla-ice-cream/


----------

